# Spee-D-Loader



## polaris30144 (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought a Spee-D-Loader for my model 60 Marlin .22. It works very well and it improves my range time having the extra rounds loaded ahead of time. It takes about 5 minutes to load all of the ammo and then a reload for any tube fed .22 only takes seconds.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 3, 2009)

I also have one for my Henry Golden Boy.  It is a great product wouldn't mind a second model that is smaller and could be carried easier


----------



## polaris30144 (Sep 18, 2010)

This also works great for a tube fed .22 magnum. I have a Marlin 983T and the loader works to cut down loading time when sighting in.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've seen these and wondered how well they held up with extended use.  My Marlin's a carbine with a 9 shot tube so I wonder if they make one for these shorter ones.


----------

